# My two APBT Pups



## Cope's Distributing (Feb 24, 2009)

Here are our pups. On the left is Alex and on the right is Blaze. Blaze was the runt of the bunch he weighs in at 9.5 lbs at 9 weeks.









Alex he is a big boy. He is 9 weeks old and weighs 11.5lbs


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Nice looking pups CD, I have a blue fawn that is going on 9 weeks right now....She weighs over 15 POUNDS!!!! She is going to be a brute. But I can't be to surprised I guess, Her father was 185 pounds of rock.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I personally don't get the pit bull facination, especially around kids, but those are two very cute pups. Nice pics.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Tuefelhunden said:


> I personally don't get the pit bull facination, especially around kids, but those are two very cute pups. Nice pics.


A pit is just a dog, all breeds must earn my respect before I will let them near my kids. Pits are no different. But my kids love my dogs, and my dogs are very protective, and extremely tolerable on what my kids do to them. If you had ever owned a pit you would never second guess them. They are by far the best breed I have ever owned, and I have had a lot of dogs over the years.


----------



## Cope's Distributing (Feb 24, 2009)

*updated pic*

Here is a updated pic of Blaze I need to find a couple of Alex. They are growing great. Eating great and will not leave my kids side. They have to keep right with them or they will bark. They are like a built in babysitter if my kids go where they are not allowed to go blaze will go crazy


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks guys. No disrespect intended with my original response. Never had one so I'm the first to admit I'm no expert. I think it is fair to say that any breed given the right set of circumstances can potentially be a problematic biter. Usually due to abuse or insecurity. I guess the thing is when these guys have a bad hair day one gets a bit more than just a nip or two hence the reputation. I love dogs in general and can appreciate them all. Sounds like you both have had good experiences and that's good to hear.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Tuefelhunden,

I was pretty happy to see your post this morning. It really boils me when people apply the stereotypes associated with pits. You nailed it when you said that "any breed given the right set of circumstances can potentially be a problematic biter." and the reasons why. My dogs have never nipped or acted like they wanted to. As long as I am close, they welcome strangers onto the property. But They are smart enough to know when I am not around, no strangers are going to just walk into the house. They will stand between a stranger in my driveway, and my front door, until i tell them its OK. It's just unfortunate that the media uses this breed as a negative headline. The 1 major factor in why they use these dogs for fighting, is the worst part. They have a much higher drive than other breeds to _please their owner_.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

*Very cute*



Cope's Distributing said:


> Here is a updated pic of Blaze I need to find a couple of Alex. They are growing great. Eating great and will not leave my kids side. They have to keep right with them or they will bark. They are like a built in babysitter if my kids go where they are not allowed to go blaze will go crazy


Very cute  I will have to get a couple of pics up of my blue fawn. She is only 9 1/2 weeks old. She is crazy smart for her age. She already recognizes familiar vehicles, barks when someone comes to the door, and weighs 19 lbs as of last night. She is by no means fat. She doesn't really look like a puppy to most people, because she is already so stocky  I will try to post a few picks later this week.

:smt023


----------



## Cope's Distributing (Feb 24, 2009)

Alex and Blaze at the vet


----------

